# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Что пишут об iPad первые пользователи

## SDA

В субботу на прилавки американских магазинов поступит iPad - планшетный компьютер Apple. Некоторое время назад устройство было разослано известным американским техническим журналистам, но говорить про него, по-видимому, было запрещено до определённого срока. 31 марта эмбарго сняли, и обзоры планшета Apple посыпались как из рога изобилия. Что же говорят о новинке?

Уолт Мосберг из Wall Street Journal, которого иногда называют самым известным американским журналистом, пишущим про электронные устройства, считает, что iPad действительно может потеснить ноутбуки и нетбуки с рынка. Тут он, правда замечает, что устройство подойдёт не для всех, а лишь для тех, кто за компьютером занимается, в основном, чтением почты, веб-страниц и перепиской в социальных сетях 
дальше http://www.computerra.ru/vision/520287/

iPad несомненно станет одним из лидеров западного рынка. А вот в России он, по всей видимости, будет пользоваться популярностью лишь у любителей марки - у нас слишком слабо развит "мобильный" интернет, чтобы приобретение гаджета имело смысл. Да и с русскоязычным контентом в iBookstore наверняка будут проблемы. Как бы ни был хорош iPad - он вряд ли окажется хитом продаж.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Игорь

Видел я это действо, толпа жаждущих, а по ковровой дорожке шествует, как всегда ехидно-загадночно улыбающийся Стив Джобс, несущий страждущим искупление.  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> Видел я это действо, толпа жаждущих, а по ковровой дорожке шествует, как всегда ехидно-загадночно улыбающийся Стив Джобс, несущий страждущим искупление.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWjqk...layer_embedded

----------


## Alex Plutoff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxu28VaWa4s

----------


## SDA

Купил бы хоть сейчас, но нашим ублюдочным спекулянтам не хочу переплачивать из -за принципа. Дарить лишнюю 1000$ нет  никакого желания.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...нашим ублюдочным спекулянтам не хочу переплачивать...


- 'спекулянт' - понятие из далёкой советской действительности... а теперь они коммерсантами себя величают  :Angry:

----------


## SDA

> - 'спекулянт' - понятие из далёкой советской действительности... а теперь они коммерсантами себя величают


От этого ничего не меняется, цены:
http://www.iphones.ru/forum/index.php?showforum=110
Правда, дал пост и задумался, а это дорого, с учетом дороги и растоможки? http://www.iphones.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=62374
Может взять? По крайней мере цены того же айфона.
В общем насчет этих ребят, я свои обвинения снимаю. Кстати, брал у них макбук (не у них конкретно, но тех, что везут напрямую из штатов), дешевле официальных дистрибьютеров, аж на 7 тысяч, год назад, да и сейчас дешевле то же.

----------


## Ego1st

какой ужас за бесполезный девайс 50+к

----------

